# what is this frog?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

i recently own 11 dart frogs and enjoy it every day! i also live in florida where the tropics are in my favor! in florida we have very typical green rain frogs that can fall on your head when you open the front door! RECENTLY...i have come across a new frog , A HUGE FROG.... eyes the size of large green peas! the are tan in color and have patterns like a leapord and close to a tiger depending on the frog! is this typical for my region? they are almost 4 inches from nose to vent!!! and they have a call like leuc but louder and deeper !!! any feedback on this is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

it sounds like a Cuban tree frog, an invasive pest that is displacing the native tree frogs in Florida. It is my understanding that they also secrete a toxin that is harmful, so don't try and keep them with anything else.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I cant stand cubans! They keep laying eggs in my pool and swimming in it! I dont see how they survive because they do it even after we just socked it.


----------

